
$820,000 of funding, despite being scientifically impossible - squiggy22
http://www.iflscience.com/technology/artificial-gills-underwater-breathing-device-has-820000-funding-despite-being
======
noobie
Please don't link to such blogs. They shamelessly refer to the original Reddit
comment[0] that had all of the device analysis they blatantly ripped off, only
as "One knowledgeable Reddit user has pointed out that the device could be
electrolyzing the water" whereas he "pointed out" the whole article.

0.[https://np.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/4av9xw/t...](https://np.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/4av9xw/triton_allows_you_to_breathe_underwater_100k_in/d13so58)

~~~
reustle
While you said not to reply to such blogs (and I totally agree), you didn't
provide any alternative.

Here is the actual indiegogo campaign for the device

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/triton-world-s-first-
arti...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/triton-world-s-first-artificial-
gills-re-breather)

~~~
noobie
I posted the Reddit post link which has both the campaign link and the
original comment calling it out.

------
jbob2000
Products like this are great. Just like those stupid magnetic bracelets, they
signal to me that the wearer is impulsive and lacks critical thinking skills.

